# Neil Young & Diana Krall



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

1/12 @ Massey Hall - Toronto, ON
1/16 @ Centennial Concert Hall - Winnipeg, MB
1/17 @ Conexus Arts Centre - Regina, SK
1/19 @ Jack Singer Concert Hall - Calgary, AB

Benefit shows for: http://www.honorthetreaties.org/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's an "interesting" combo. In a way, sort of like the Brian Wilson / Jeff Beck tour. Wonder if they'll perform tgether or just do their respective thing in sequence.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like this combo


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Weird?! Monkees and Hendrix anyone?

TG


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I know she's played Neil's Bridge School Benefit before (as has her husband) - no idea if they'll be doing any tunes together or not. Confirmed Neil Young & Crazy Horse show this summer in London, UK - so hopefully the Horse will come back around again one more time.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tickets for Massey go on sale this Friday.

$95 - $250 according to the Massey site.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tickets for Massey were just up on their site.

Passed on the front row floors (too expensive) - snagged a pair of first row in the balcony.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

1/6/14 Carnegie Hall, NYC (solo, acoustic)

Set 1:
1. From Hank to Hendrix 
2. On the Way Home (Buffalo Springfield song)
3. Only Love Can Break Your Heart 
4. Love in Mind 
5. Mellow My Mind 
6. Are You Ready for the Country 
7. Someday 
8. Changes (Phil Ochs cover)
9. Harvest 
10. Old Man 

Set 2 so far:
11. Goin' Back
12. A Man Needs A Maid
13. Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young song)
14. Southern Man
15. Mr. Soul (Buffalo Springfield song)
16. Needle of Death (Bert Jansch cover)
17. The Needle and the Damage Done 
18. Harvest Moon 
19. Flying on the Ground Is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield song)
20. After the Gold Rush
21. Heart Of Gold

Encore:
22. Comes a Time 
23. Long May You Run (The Stills-Young Band song)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh man, he played Love in Mind and Mellow My Mind!!! That alone is worth going.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Concerts are concerts, but Neil Young shows are EVENTS. It's cool to watch people's faces in the audience as they take in the man, the legend, that is NY. Gonna catch him at Conexus Arts Centre in Regina this Friday and I'm as psyched as the last time I saw him.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

WOW....what a fantastic show!!

did anyone else go?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I was - had a great time.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

From Hank To Hendrix / On The Way Home / Helpless / Love In Mind / Mellow My Mind / Are You Ready For The Country? / Someday / Changes / Harvest / Old Man / A Man Needs A Maid / Ohio / Southern Man / Mr. Soul / Pocahontas / After The Gold Rush / Journey Through The Past / Needle Of Death / Heart Of Gold // Comes A Time / Long May You Run

Diana Krall did Every Grain of Sand and Wallflower by Bob Dylan, Doctor My Eyes by Jackson Browne along with a Warren Zevon tune I can't remember the name of along with another handful of tunes. 

Neil was in a great mood telling stories of hanging around Yorkville in the 60's and he gave a couple stories about his guitars ("and the bullet came out right over here...") 2 hours of acoustic Neil at Massey Hall didn't disappoint. Pocahantas on pump organ and "Marlon Brando" was changed to "Stephen Harper".

Not quite sure why my ticket shows "Honour the Treaty" while the stage backdrop and the poster I picked up have "Honor" - but maybe that's because I grew up in a house with a parent who was an English teacher... If my buddy took any good pictures that turned out then I'll post them later.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah I really dug that version of mr soul.....haunting harmonica!!


my pics:

http://bolero.comyr.com/images/nyoung2014/


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

..and here is an audience recording from Carnegie Hall

http://bigozine2.com/roio/?p=1701


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Show in Regina was pretty cool, very intimate setting and solid show.

Some audience members took it upon themselves to engage in what I'm sure they figured was "clever repartee" with NY. At first, he found it mildly amusing, but later it seemed to devolve into rude, boorish behaviour that sort of got a bit out of control. It was obvious that it had him ruffled, as he lashed out at one point on one particular dude who was getting louder and more insistent with his song requests as the show neared the end. 

Unfortunate really, coz' it kinda took something away from an otherwise special evening. Alcohol does make some people pretty effing stupid, as we all know...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Pocahantas on pump organ and "Marlon Brando" was changed to "Stephen Harper".


So maybe Stephen Harper will be there by the fire?


----------

